# Cement Floor Solution?



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

I've got this hard cement floor that just kills my back. I do use lots of anti fatigue mats, but they just don't quite do the whole job. It makes a 8 hour day impossible for me to do. Out in the field I do OK. So I want to try gluing down 4X8's of OSB to just add that extra cushion. Am I missing any thing in my thinking? ( You have to understand my brain has been under the influence of particle board dust and lacquer fumes for many years now!)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

at the last wood show I was at I tried these out (Happy Feet)-oh yah.. nice!


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Dennis,

I would use these at each of my major work areas. I started using these when I started turning… Boy did they make a difference. I'm sure something like this would work well.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Yep got the insoles and the mats. I do have degenerative disks and a slipped vertebra so I use the drugs too.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm using the woodcraft ones as well.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

You also might look at installing a floating wood floor with foam backing or pad. Lumber Liquidator always has very good prices on excess flooring. Your shop will also be easier to clean. You can sand the floor finish after installing to make it much less slippery.
I intentionally made my shop floor with heavy duty joists and thick OSB. It is comfortable to work on.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Dennis stick with the drugs mate but seriously i wear my *CROCS* they are byfar the most comfortable shoe out there just wish they did a steel toe-cap version and lost the holes so the wood-dust wouldn't get between your toes …...


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I use mats similar to the woodcraft type but kind of firm rubber with holes in it. They're a lot less expensive then the woodcraft type


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I think I would try Johs's idea…maybe a floating wood floor, or if you have the headroom, put down sleepers and then put the boards or plywood on them. This would give you some space for insulation too.


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

Have you tried the Ironworker style of steel toe boots? They have a soft sole for the guys working on the high steel, I found they helped me alot the only issue is that they wear out faster than other steel toe boots because of the soft sole, it is sort of a catch 22.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Dennis, I use mats from HF over the entire shop floor. Cheap, just soft enough, and works well for me. (Mobile equipment rolls over them ok too.) I suspect if you add flooring on top of the cushions, you would have a pretty forgiving floor. Other than that, jump into the nearest time machine, go back 20 years, and don't do any of the things I did to mess up my back.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

I like you suffer the consequences of a misspent youth and now can't make it through the day without lower back issues. I use Horse Mats in the garage and they are awesome. Their just old recycled tires that have been ground up and glued together. Extremely durable and they vacuum up ok with a shop vac / DC, sweeping is almost impossible. It doesn't sound that great but they are a lot better than they sound. Look for them at the local farm / tractor / hardware store like Farm and Fleet, TSC, etc. If memory serves, I think they are around $40.00 for a 4×6 mat. Take a buddy to help load and unload, they are a handful by yourself, doable, but a real handful.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Dennis, for my garage I made a grid of 2×4 laid on the flats and then put OSB on that. It made a world of difference for me. I don't have a back injury, but the anti-fatigue mats have never worked for me.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm planning on putting down some osb sturdyfloor on my garage shop floor, but I plan on laying

down some hi-density foam beneath it. I think it will also be easier to heat.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Try some really good boots, like redwings or timberland pro series. These boots are made for standing around on concrete. Floor mats have never worked for me, but good boots do. I broke my lower back in two places and have spent a lot of time looking for relief.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dennis I put down about 500 Sq FT of horse stall mats. They are used in the bottom of horse stalls Mine are solid rubber and 3/4" thick. But they still don't do the best job. It's almost impossable to roll tools around on the rubber mats. I put down 3 sheets of OSB board, Under the table saw, planer and jointer. The OSB actually feels better to me than the rubber and the tools move effortlessly.

Good luck of getting it fixed.

If I'd had known I probably would have used all OSB board. with maybe a few rubber mats where I would stand.


----------



## Berg (Aug 31, 2009)

Alright… lets get extreme. If you really want to go the mile how about rubber play ground surface ? There is a playground near me tha has this stuff. looks loose but is not. And if feels GREAT to walk on. It is a solid sheet when they are done. Just adding some dimension to the project. Probably wouldn't be great for moving machines around on and probably costs big time. Had fun looking though


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I use the exercise mats that can be found at Walmart, for around $18 you get 6- 2'x2' squares that interlock so you can make a mat as large as you want, and I can roll things over them with no problem, they have made a big difference on my knees , feet and back, I have them around each work area and tool


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i was wondering dennis if a sleeper of 1x or maybe 2×2..it would give a little more then just laying it flat on the concrete…just a thought…im really happy i went with a wood floor..3/4 ply on 2×8's with 16 centers….ive got the same back problems as you…..and also need to use pain med's…....good luck on whatever you do…..let us know what you end uo doing and how it helps.


----------



## woodnut (Apr 22, 2007)

Dennis, I'm in the same boat. Have a bad back, along with A.S a type of arthritis, and concrete floors. I am 40 and didn't think concrete would have such an affect on my back. I have always worked in construction, so I wasn't use to being on concrete all day. If you do find the answer, share it with me. I will add that I have considered the floating floor, but there are still tools I'd like to buy first.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

First. Find a good orthopedic surgeon. You may or may not have degenerated to the point where surgery may be necessary.I reached that point 2 yrs ago after 27 yrs of pretty severe low back pain from degenerative arthritis, also known as degenerative disc disease. you may get a lot of relief from deep therapeutic massage. My is performed by a chiropractor, but stay away from manipulation it might do additional damage andreally can't do anything for a degenerative process. I wear good quality, well fitting running shoes in my shop and don't really have a problem with the concrete


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

If you have a farm or ranch supply store near by check with them they have thick rubber mats for the floor of horse trailers. They are supposed to be great for the feet Chris Schwarz editor of Woodworking and Popular Woodworking Magazines highly recommends them. I've walked on them and they should do the trick for you. And they are reasonably priced for their size.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Mats help but good shoes will help more. Even more important go to a physical therapist and learn how to properly strengthen your torso muscles to support your upper body better. You might combine this rtb's advise about seeing an orthopedist before the therapist just to make sure you don't have a problem with the bones in your back.

I have had a back problem for over 25 years and maintaining the strength of my torso has been the best thing I have done for it. The exercises are easy (-; You would be amazed how much your upper body is supported by your stomach muscles.
Also learn some stretching exercises from the therapist and do those a couple of times a day when you are stuck on that concrete floor.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

OSB Got glued down and it sure feels a lot nicer on my back. The shop is warmer too. I didn't plan on that!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Did you put down foam first?

I have to tell you about a diesel rebuild shop were I worked once.

It had in the floor heat, but they had to run the temp at 120F, because it was a cinder block building.

That was back in 1956, & 57. I haven't had cold feet since. LOL


----------



## Joedcatman (Nov 14, 2009)

Horse trailer mats or commercial restaurant mats in front of major-use tools are also invaluable.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Cheapest and easiest solution. Instead of trying to soften the entire floor why not soften your feet instead? Get a good pair of running shoes. Not cross trainers or tennis, but running shoes. They are usually a little more expensive than other sneakers but they have the softest soles of all the types of sneaker type shoes. And, they are designed specifically for straight linear movement and heavy pounding for long periods of time while running. So, instead of placing a 3/4 inch rubber mat over the whole floor, Wear shoes that have the same padding that you take with you each time you take a step. They are also very light. Might I recommend NB or Newbalance. Available in widths and very comfortable. Other brands will work too.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

No Dick I wanted to glue the OSB down. I was thinking that if the floor was still too hard I could now put a thin layer of foam down with a second layer of OSB over it, but it seems to be pretty good with just one layer. 
Mats, good shoes, exercise, drugs and now OSB. Now if I could just convince people to buy plywood boxes instead of this damn melamine.


----------



## davcefai (Feb 6, 2009)

+1 on the kidney belt.

I have gone from being unable to do any real woodworking to being back at my hobby (obsession?) after 3 years.

My doctor recommended it on condition that I only wear it in the workshop otherwise my muscles could become "lazy"


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey Dennis:

Now you know why I love to work outside as nature intended.
Grass and dirt makes for a comfortable floor.

Did you know that *ALL* concrete shop floors are food safe when fully cured. ;>


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hope you found the right combination pal. With all the ruptured discs in my back, the last exray I got, the tech asked me if I'd ever Played Pro Football! No kidden. 2 breaks in my tailbone, 2 thoracic discs, 2 lumbar discs, and 2 in my neck, I think they call that your necklace. har, har. I'm starting to sound like Griz. Take care buddy, Happy Holidays.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Ouch! Mike my osb floor has made a big difference. I'm been working 8 hours days again. Before three hours killed me.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm late again! I used a product that was corrugated plastic in rolls designed for laying down onto concrete before plywood. The dimples let moisture vent so the ply would not rot. H D sells 2×2 panels that have the same configuration, Plastic corrugated sub base with OSB top. I solved the problem with platform shoes with Bench cookies as soles!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Way back when I was a machinist we used to use wood anti fatigue mats. They were made entirely from wood strips. They were about 1" wide and 3/4" think. They were laid in a cross hatch pattern with one direction about 1 foot apart and the other with about a 1" gap. Staples or two nails at each intersection.

They were nice because they were springy and I could stand on them all day long. It was easy to clean under them also because you just leaned them up against something to sweep.

Since you have a wood shop you should easily be able to custom make them for the areas you need them.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Gary,
Been there too…and they work a treat…also cheap to make.


----------

